# The Sail & Anchor Iron Brew Amateur Brewing Competition 2011



## beermentv (16/12/10)

The Australia wide search is on to find an amateur brewer game enough to clone brew an old school Sail & Anchor brew, the Iron Brew English Strong Ale. The recipe vault's open, a gold medal brew log ready and waiting. 

Ironbrew was an iconic Matilda Bay beer at arguably the genesis of the craft brewing industry in Western Australia during the early 1990s. It made a solid contribution to Matilda Bay being viewed at the time as a brewer of delicious craft beers, standing above others in Australia at the time, including their flagship Redback wheat beer. Ironbrew was one of the first Australian craft beers I ever had and as such it has a special place for me in my beer imbibing history.  Now the original venue for Matilda Bay, the Sail and Anchor hotel in Fremantle, is holding an amateur brewing competition to see this classic beer re-created in all of it's 7%, English strong ale glory!

1st prize - To have a 40 litre keg of your Ironbrew clone on tap at the Sail and Anchor
2nd prize - A 50 litre keg of Sail & Anchor IPA
3rd prize - $100 cash

Further information and conditions of entry can be found on the Sail and Anchor website. It's open to everyone and the S&A have made some arrangements for East Coasters to send their samples to a VIC based shipping point. 

Checkout the website for further information (or post your queries here) & Good Luck!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/12/10)

There is already a thread open about the comp *here.*
GB


----------



## eamonnfoley (16/12/10)

Now this sounds like serious fun!


----------



## beermentv (16/12/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> There is already a thread open about the comp *here.*
> GB




Hi, yes I saw that but am just bringing it into the "competition" topic based upon advice from Doc.

Cheers!


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (16/12/10)

Could reopen the brewery at the Sail and brew a real authentic original.
Miserable bastards.


----------



## Doc (16/12/10)

So who's going to give it a crack ??
I think I'll give it a shake

Doc


----------



## beermentv (16/12/10)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Could reopen the brewery at the Sail and brew a real authentic original.
> Miserable bastards.



If it was up to Matt (the venue Manager) I'm sure they would. Matt's coordinating this competition as part of the Sail and Anchor's transformation into a pub that showcases craft beers from around Australia and the world. It's not driven by those that chose to close the brewery.


----------



## mika (16/12/10)

I know there's a certain brewer in WA who's already got the entry and worked out a recipe for it and ordered the ingredients h34r: 
And they won't be the last.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/12/10)

mika said:


> I know there's a certain brewer in WA who's already got the entry and worked out a recipe for it and ordered the ingredients h34r:
> And they won't be the last.


Hmmm BOMB ? How many entries can one person put in.
GB


----------



## Josh (16/12/10)

I'll have a crack. After tasting Barry's Old Ale at the AABC in Melbourne, I have been planning on brewing one. This is just the kick start I needed.


----------



## mika (17/12/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Hmmm BOMB ? How many entries can one person put in.
> GB


Family of 3 nowadays


----------



## sinkas (17/12/10)

WHo are you beermen tv?

are youa homebrewer?

anyway I am going to knock one out


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (17/12/10)

sinkas said:


> WHo are you beermen tv?
> 
> are youa homebrewer?
> 
> anyway I am going to knock one out


What a homebrewer or a beerman ? :lol: 
GB


----------



## sinkas (17/12/10)

no a batch of delicate acetaldehyde


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (17/12/10)

sinkas said:


> no a batch of delicate acetaldehyde


Would not like to be a judge on this one, 200 beers all the same style. There is going to be a winner in the first 20 beers after that they will not be able to taste the difference.
GB


----------



## cdbrown (17/12/10)

sinkas said:


> WHo are you beermen tv?
> 
> are youa homebrewer?
> 
> anyway I am going to knock one out



BeermenTV have a a heap of video podcasts of them going around aus drinking various beers. http://beermen.tv/


----------



## Asher (17/12/10)

Doc said:


> So who's going to give it a crack ??



I'm in.

I remember this beer from my early 20's lager swilling pub crawling days around Freo. Funnily I remember it as strong harsh black treakely shit! mmm how ones tastes for beer matures with time :icon_cheers:. 

..Anyway trying to keep things positive and add some value to this thread [\GB] comparing it to BJCP 19A. Old Ale. I'll be heading to the darker end of the style for colour. Around 23 SRM. The S&A Iron Brew Specific Guidelines says 40 SRM! I wouldn't go that far. (I'd say that a typo and Matt has his SRM's & EBC's muddled)

Plus I'll be tweaking the specialty grains to try and give the beer a bit of an aged character. Maybe adding some Special B or Molasses or even play round with some Dark Belgian Candy Sugars.

Yum

Asher


----------



## beermentv (19/12/10)

sinkas said:


> WHo are you beermen tv?
> 
> are you a homebrewer?
> 
> anyway I am going to knock one out



We are all and none of the above. A group of Aussie beers lovers with a video podcast at http://beermen.tv that hopes to spread the word about better beer. I grew up in Western Australia so I've thrown back many an Ironbrew in my early days and like a few around here was always sad to see the brewing move from Fremantle to the East Coast. Still, resurrecting such an iconic beer is great and we're here to support the competition. For the Perth locals, we'll see you there at the final too!


----------



## beermentv (19/12/10)

Matt from the Sail and Anchor tells me the entries are coming in from WA, SA, VIC and QLD.

Are the NSW homebrewers just waiting until they survive the Xmas and NY period? I can understand that!


----------



## Josh (21/12/10)

BeermenTV said:


> Matt from the Sail and Anchor tells me the entries are coming in from WA, SA, VIC and QLD.
> 
> Are the NSW homebrewers just waiting until they survive the Xmas and NY period? I can understand that!



Faxed my cc details off. Waiting for more info. Doesn't Matt email me recipe guidelines or something?


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (21/12/10)

Looks like I better finish my brew rig over christmas so I can use up the Willamette hops I just ordered for this comp 

I'm thinking of maybe entering two versions of this beer: a lighter, drier quaffer and a big, bold, winter beer

Agreed that judging this one will be hard, it is going to be a very tasty brew!


----------



## cdbrown (21/12/10)

L_Bomb said:


> Looks like I better finish my brew rig over christmas so I can use up the Willamette hops I just ordered for this comp



You'd better arrange a time to pop around so I can solder your chiller!

Josh - you'll get an email from Matt with the brew log once he's got through processing your details. Mine was the day after I submitted the form.


----------



## Josh (3/1/11)

cdbrown said:


> You'd better arrange a time to pop around so I can solder your chiller!
> 
> Josh - you'll get an email from Matt with the brew log once he's got through processing your details. Mine was the day after I submitted the form.



Still no email


----------



## white.grant (3/1/11)

Josh said:


> Still no email



Hi Josh

You can download the style guidelines from the competition website http://www.imdb.com/search/title?num_votes...;year=2010,2010. 

Better get busy though, aging an Old Ale in less than 3 months could be tricky.

cheers

grant


----------



## syd_03 (3/1/11)

Grantw said:


> Hi Josh
> 
> You can download the style guidelines from the competition website http://www.imdb.com/search/title?num_votes...;year=2010,2010.
> 
> ...


Hmm I think that link isn't quite right :S


----------



## mika (3/1/11)

Give the man a call Josh, easiest way. PM if you need his number.


----------



## white.grant (3/1/11)

syd_03 said:


> Hmm I think that link isn't quite right :S



Yes, you could be right. try this

http://www.greatfoodgreatvalue.com.au/inde..._2373_file3.pdf

grant

PS

Otherwise I hope you enjoyed the list of top grossing films of 2010!


----------



## Josh (4/1/11)

mika said:


> Give the man a call Josh, easiest way. PM if you need his number.



Yeah I'll call again tomorrow. The day I called he was meant to come in, but then didn't.


----------



## beermentv (7/1/11)

Josh said:


> Yeah I'll call again tomorrow. The day I called he was meant to come in, but then didn't.



Josh,

Are you still waiting for the recipe info? Let me know if you are and I'll find out where the delay is.


----------



## beermentv (7/1/11)

So it looks like we have a few NSW entries coming in now. Awesome. That rounds out the entries across Australia. 

Is anyone else thinking about entering but hasn't yet?

We'll be dropping by Doc's brewhaus to film him making his entry in the next couple of weeks and will post up the episode shortly thereafter.


----------



## eamonnfoley (7/1/11)

BeermenTV said:


> So it looks like we have a few NSW entries coming in now. Awesome. That rounds out the entries across Australia.
> 
> Is anyone else thinking about entering but hasn't yet?
> 
> We'll be dropping by Doc's brewhaus to film him making his entry in the next couple of weeks and will post up the episode shortly thereafter.



I'll be entering, just need to confirm I have the time to brew this weekend, or its not going to happen!


----------



## Josh (7/1/11)

BeermenTV said:


> Josh,
> 
> Are you still waiting for the recipe info? Let me know if you are and I'll find out where the delay is.



All sorted now. Finally managed to get a hold of Matt.

My Old Ale is boiling as I type.


----------



## Bizier (8/1/11)

Called Matt this morning... will try to sort out brew ASAP


----------



## outbreak (11/1/11)

So... has anyone put down their brew for this yet???


----------



## brendanos (16/1/11)

I put mine down yesterday. Used a blend of JW Med Crystal, Special B & Caraaroma to get some complex dark fruit character. Otherwise fairly "by the book" - though I opted for Pale Choc (500EBC versus recommended 800EBC) with just a smidge of Carafa III. Ended up a bit over grav (17.9 Plato). The wort tastes great.

Unfortunately though I've been informed that I am not eligible to win the comp as it is an "Amateur" brewing competition & allegedly I am no longer an Amateur? Bah humbug!


----------



## mika (16/1/11)

Germy's still an amateur


----------



## brendanos (16/1/11)

mika said:


> Germy's still an amateur



Haha yes.. true. Not sure how she'd go brewing 2000L of it though? I shouldn't be dirty - I'm still allowed to enter, just not eligible for the grand prize!


----------



## beermentv (18/1/11)

Hi all - so who has their yummy Ironbrew sitting in wait for the comp?


----------



## brendanos (19/1/11)

BeermenTV said:


> Hi all - so who has their yummy Ironbrew sitting in wait for the comp?



Bump. Me!

Gonna brew a second batch very soon too - just to be sure.


----------



## jbirbeck (19/1/11)

I've one batch down. maybe I'll do another as well and see which one turns out best. Can never have too much old ale around the place.


----------



## cdbrown (19/1/11)

I keep forgetting to brew something up. Maybe on the weekend although not got any room to ferment it.


----------



## outbreak (19/1/11)

Mine is going in the keg/bottles on friday. I am thinking about doing a second batch, but I don't think I will have time.


----------



## Bizier (1/2/11)

I just cubed mine now... better late than never. Won't be very old. Had some brew issues to do with new equipment, so it is just an exercise in brewing something that I would not have done normally. Keen on the feedback.


----------



## djackal (6/2/11)

only found out about this last weekend and brewing it as we speak. I trust the judges can compare beers and extrapolate how they will age to a certain degree. saying that I don't like my chances!


----------



## beermentv (7/2/11)

There's still time to get ironbrewing and submit your entry if you're still thinking about it. we recently filmed Darren Robinson from Doctor's Orders Brewing making his entry, so please checkout episode 56 of http://beermen.tv when you get a chance if you're after a little inspiration! In classic Doc style he's added his own special touch to his entry.

We're certainly keen to see a few more East Coast entries. If anyone is unable to get their bottled entries to the drop-off points, please let me know and I will try to help you make it happen.


----------



## mika (7/2/11)

Surely Darren would now be considered a 'Professional Brewer' and be in the same class as Brendan, can enter, but can't take a trophy ?


----------



## beermentv (7/2/11)

mika said:


> Surely Darren would now be considered a 'Professional Brewer' and be in the same class as Brendan, can enter, but can't take a trophy ?



I'd say so. Without wanting to misrepresent Doc, I'd say the opportunity to put a unique spin on Ironbrew and be judged by Brendan Varis was motivation enough. Besides there was also my constant badgering for him to enter.  I'm sure he won't take it as a bad thing if the judges rule him out because he's a Pro.


----------



## clarkey7 (9/2/11)

BeermenTV said:


> We're certainly keen to see a few more East Coast entries. If anyone is unable to get their bottled entries to the drop-off points, please let me know and I will try to help you make it happen.


Beermen,

Mine's ready.......and I'm from East Coast B) .....What now?

I think I read somewhere I need to get my beer to Melbourne to be transported to Perth with the rest of the EC entries. Is this correct?

Edit - found on S&A webpage...but no specifics.

*Non-WA entrants will have a cold storage drop of point in Melbourne, to be transported to The Sail via cold storage. Details to follow closer to date. *

Cheers,

PB


----------



## beermentv (14/2/11)

Pocket Beers said:


> Beermen,
> 
> Mine's ready.......and I'm from East Coast B) .....What now?
> 
> ...



Awesome - thanks for entering! I've asked for the specifics on contact person and drop-off point as I didn't have them on hand. As soon as I receive them they'll be posted up here (in the next day or two).


----------



## beermentv (15/2/11)

Hi all,

For east coast entrants, here are the details for sending your entry beers to the drop off point. Please note the dates when collections can be sent!

Sail & Anchor Ironbrew competition
c/o SCT Logistics
7 Westlink Court, Altona VIC 3018 

Accepting deliveries: *Monday 28th Feb 2011 Friday 4th March 2011*



1. Beer should be in the form of 2 x 750ml bottles (or equivalent).



2. Bottles should be marked with only the entrants full name & mobile number on a white sticker.



3. NO bottles will be accepted after Friday 4th March @ 4pm. THIS IS THE STEADFAST DEADLINE.



4. Bottles should be bubble wrapped (or equivalent) to ensure no breakages.



5. Any bags/wrappings/bottles etc will not be returned to the entrant.



Any further queries can be directed to Matt Marinich at the Sail and Anchor - 08 9431 1666. 


Good luck!


----------



## Josh (2/3/11)

BeermenTV said:


> Hi all,
> 
> For east coast entrants, here are the details for sending your entry beers to the drop off point. Please note the dates when collections can be sent!
> 
> ...



Just had a phone call from SCT Logistics. It appears the receiving people don't know anything about this. I gave her Matt's number so hopefully it all gets sorted. I don't have another 2 bottles either, so they better get there.


----------



## itmechanic (2/3/11)

Any news on the SCT Logistics not knowing what the entries are all about? I was meant to send mine off today, glad i saw this before i sent them. Hope it gets sorted soon as its cutting it really fine getting them there on time now!


----------



## brendanos (3/3/11)

Just drop them off/send them to SCT well labelled, they'll know what to do.

For WA entrants make sure you get your beers there by the 8th (next Tuesday) or earlier! Little birdy said there were few submissions (out of 31) so far - I guess everyone's trying to age their beer for as long as possible?


----------



## beermentv (4/3/11)

Josh said:


> Just had a phone call from SCT Logistics. It appears the receiving people don't know anything about this. I gave her Matt's number so hopefully it all gets sorted. I don't have another 2 bottles either, so they better get there.



Sorry for the late reply but as per Brendan's comment - there's no issue. This was simply a new starter not yet being told about the arrangement. Beers that have been sent are all marked and accounted for. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## beermentv (4/3/11)

And no matter where you are, if you haven't got your entry in yet you need to get your beers to the Sail & Anchor by COB Tuesday the 8th of March (as the East Coast drop off point is now closed).

If anyone has any issues getting their beer in, please let me know. I will help you make it happen.


----------



## clarkey7 (5/3/11)

brendanos said:


> I guess everyone's trying to age their beer for as long as possible?


Well,

When I posted mine it was 36 degrees here in Brissie.....I reckon the ridiculously high temperature that the beer would have reached during it's little journey to Melbourne would have accelerated the aging process somewhat....

Posted on Monday...couple of really hot days.....  

I just told myself...that will help my beer...... :unsure: 

PB


----------



## speedie (5/3/11)

hay imagine watt IGA or any other supermart could do!!!
exice just love that stuff (*BULLSHIT)


----------



## Bizier (8/3/11)

Bump for any last minute WA people who might have forgot.

I am about to bottle and deliver mine now.


----------



## mika (18/3/11)

So apparently on the 8th of March, Dan delivered the winning entry. 
Well done mate ! :beerbang:


----------



## Bizier (18/3/11)

The trick was to go high tech. I will outline my strategy:

1. Give capper to partner's father, who will not use it.
2. Forget the fact you have given capper to partner's father
2. Use polyethylene terephthalate bottles that are not rated for pressure (but are good for drinking water), but it will be OK if you store it cold
3. Step 1 in the advanced ageing procedure is to partially freeze the beer while attempting the pressure reduction
4. Step 2 in the advanced ageing procedure is to somehow make the barstaff handling the entry trip and throw your entry down the cellar stairs (plastic bottle essential)

Frozen beer can be OK.
No chill still apparently works.


----------



## outbreak (18/3/11)

Bizier said:


> The trick was to go high tech. I will outline my strategy:
> 
> 1. Give capper to partner's father, who will not use it.
> 2. Forget the fact you have given capper to partner's father
> ...



Sounds like a winner! Good luck anyway!

http://www.sailandanchor.com.au/whats_on.html

Looks like there is another comp! Hopefully this will be a regular thing.....


----------



## mika (18/3/11)

So who got 2nd and 3rd ?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/3/11)

mika said:


> So who got 2nd and 3rd ?


Who got first ?
GB


----------



## dre (18/3/11)

Is this comp judged by blind tasting?


----------



## mika (18/3/11)

As per my Previous post, Bizier (Dan) got 1st according to the Sail and Anchor's twitter feed.

Dre - Pretty sure it's blind tasting, that's the standard for most comps. Only the stewards would know who's beer they're pouring.


----------



## outbreak (18/3/11)

Do we get feeback??

Congrats to Bizier!


----------



## eamonnfoley (18/3/11)

The sail and anchor website has another similar comp on the way - Seven Seas Bitter


----------



## itmechanic (18/3/11)

Congrats to the winner!  

Does anyone know when the full results are going to be published?


----------



## gregs (18/3/11)

How did Speedie go, did he place?


----------



## QldKev (18/3/11)

gregs said:


> How did Speedie go, did he place?



You would think a man with all his knowledge, he should have taken out the comp.


----------



## jyo (18/3/11)

Nice work, Dan!


----------



## brendanos (19/3/11)

My entry was disqualified by the stewards after being voted through to the 2nd/BOS round - for not being an amateur (FTR I'm an Assistant Brewer at Gage Roads) 

Congrats Dan & enjoy the prize - hopefully getting to brew your beer with Brendan Varis is a dream come true!


----------



## outbreak (20/3/11)

That would be awesome being able to brew a proper sized batch! I wonder how much cleaning is involved....

Once again... Do we get feedback?


----------



## Frank (20/3/11)

brendanos said:


> My entry was disqualified by the stewards after being voted through to the 2nd/BOS round - for not being an amateur (FTR I'm an Assistant Brewer at Gage Roads)
> 
> Congrats Dan & enjoy the prize - hopefully getting to brew your beer with Brendan Varis is a dream come true!


That's a bit rough, was any other entries pulled out? Was Doc allowed to enter his beer or not?


----------



## brendanos (20/3/11)

AFAIK Doc's was not pulled as it did not make the cut (sorry Doc)


There were judging notes taken though I'm not sure how they will be returned given entries only required a name & number? I was told my consolation is that I will get feedback (that's what the stewards thought I entered for?) but perhaps you should email Matt to find out for sure before they make their way into the special filing cabinet. Perth entrants can probably pick them up...?


----------



## mika (20/3/11)

Wow, if your beer made it that far... maybe I've missed the call from Matt about the Keg of IPA or $100 cash ? 

Edit: Time to come clean on those 'special' ingredients you used as well now <_<


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/3/11)

It would be interesting to see if anyone stuck to the supplied ingredients list . I think very few. :unsure: 

GB


----------



## Doc (20/3/11)

brendanos said:


> AFAIK Doc's was not pulled as it did not make the cut (sorry Doc)



Too big and too young 
Will be awesome in about 6 weeks.

Doc


----------



## brendanos (20/3/11)

mika said:


> Wow, if your beer made it that far... maybe I've missed the call from Matt about the Keg of IPA or $100 cash ?
> 
> Edit: Time to come clean on those 'special' ingredients you used as well now <_<


----------



## dent (20/3/11)

brendanos said:


> sherry



If that isn't a joke, to actually blend that in would be a bit low. Kind of like making your own sour beers by adding Cantillon to your brew.


----------



## Bizier (21/3/11)

I might be talking out of my arse, which I have been known to do, but that kind of makes sense when I think in retrospect how yours tasted Brendanos. Did you add it pre or post boil?


----------



## mika (21/3/11)

dent said:


> If that isn't a joke, to actually blend that in would be a bit low. Kind of like making your own sour beers by adding Cantillon to your brew.



Huh ? :huh: 

What's wrong with that ?
Plenty of people that make sour beers by blending orval dregs in.


----------



## brendanos (21/3/11)

Do you really think anyone could have achieved the requisite "aged" character in a beer with 12-14 weeks (most had much less) of ageing?


----------



## brendanos (21/3/11)

Bizier said:


> I might be talking out of my arse, which I have been known to do, but that kind of makes sense when I think in retrospect how yours tasted Brendanos. Did you add it pre or post boil?



Added to secondary (approx 1% of total volume)


----------



## brendanos (21/3/11)

For the record I quizzed judges immediately afterwards how they felt about me adding sherry & none of them objected, quite the contrary...


----------



## dent (21/3/11)

mika said:


> Plenty of people that make sour beers by blending orval dregs in.



Sure, but that is for the brett in the dregs, not a quantity of Orval itself.



brendanos said:


> Do you really think anyone could have achieved the requisite "aged" character in a beer with 12-14 weeks (most had much less) of ageing?



Probably not, but the challenge remains, everyone has the same problem. Personally I wouldn't think to put in anything I hadn't fermented myself. I guess it works, it just seems to me the easy way out.


----------



## brendanos (21/3/11)

dent said:


> Personally I wouldn't think to put in anything I hadn't fermented myself. I guess it works, it just seems to me the easy way out.



And in some regards I agree - I would rather add one of my own brews, but in this instance I was imagining the end goal (the big commercial batch), & was picturing ageing some of the beer in Talijancich barrels in the Swan Valley. How would you have felt about sherry soaked oak chips?


----------



## mika (21/3/11)

Ooo... Sherry soaked oak chips, now that'd be interesting.

Any chance that it's actually going to be aged though ?

I was chatting to a dude at work who worked at the sail in the mid 80's, even back then this beer spent a decent chuck of time before being put on tap. If you brewed it on the day the comp was announced you might have had a chance for it to age on it's own.
I'll be entering my bottles in comps for the next year at least.


----------



## Bizier (21/3/11)

dent said:


> Probably not, but the challenge remains, everyone has the same problem. Personally I wouldn't think to put in anything I hadn't fermented myself. I guess it works, it just seems to me the easy way out.


Sure, but say you want to make a bourbon porter, as people do. Do you start by buying land in Kentucky?


----------



## mika (21/3/11)

It's probably cheap enough that you could :icon_cheers:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/3/11)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> It would be interesting to see if anyone stuck to the supplied ingredients list . I think very few. :unsure:
> 
> GB


Looks like the answer is no.
GB


----------



## dent (21/3/11)

brendanos said:


> How would you have felt about sherry soaked oak chips?



Obviously there will be a grey area at some point, but the objection I have is the _emulation_. Sure if you're aging something in a barrel you're creating something new. Just adding the sherry seems to me like just getting the box ticked. 
I think it would be a shame to see in the future something genuinely aged get judged unfavourably if the aged character isn't as immediately impressive as another emulated example. Then again it might be obvious to those judging, I have no idea.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/3/11)

dent said:


> Obviously there will be a grey area at some point, but the objection I have is the _emulation_. Sure if you're aging something in a barrel you're creating something new. Just adding the sherry seems to me like just getting the box ticked.
> I think it would be a shame to see in the future something genuinely aged get judged unfavourably if the aged character isn't as immediately impressive as another emulated example. Then again it might be obvious to those judging, I have no idea.


Like Cherry beers made with man made syrup. Not exactly brewed/fermented more enhanced with product. Personally its not my idea of a true 100% brewed beer either. But each to their own. Can of worms I think.
My2C
GB


----------



## Josh (21/3/11)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Looks like the answer is no.
> GB



I did. Anyway to find out my score?


----------



## itmechanic (31/3/11)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Looks like the answer is no.
> GB



I also used the supplied ingredients list. Still waiting to hear anything about it.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (20/4/11)

itmechanic said:


> I also used the supplied ingredients list. Still waiting to hear anything about it.




call Matt mate, he gave me some good feedback and if you made it to the final table there are tasting notes

so who is in on the pale ale comp? this time note the name change to homebrew rather than amateur. Even pros are allowed in if you brew from home, don't know how you can control that but it should solve a few brewers probs.


----------



## Josh (20/4/11)

Duke of Paddy said:


> call Matt mate, he gave me some good feedback and if you made it to the final table there are tasting notes
> 
> so who is in on the pale ale comp? this time note the name change to homebrew rather than amateur. Even pros are allowed in if you brew from home, don't know how you can control that but it should solve a few brewers probs.



So those who didn't make the final table get no tasting notes?

Without any feedback, I see less reason to enter again. Sure the prize is nice, but that's only part of the reason I enter comps. And if I can't find out what I did good or bad, I'll sit this one out.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (21/4/11)

Josh said:


> So those who didn't make the final table get no tasting notes?
> 
> Without any feedback, I see less reason to enter again. Sure the prize is nice, but that's only part of the reason I enter comps. And if I can't find out what I did good or bad, I'll sit this one out.


I'm not saying that, my batch made it so I was told I have em waiting for me but I ONLY know because I called and asked. When I talked to Matt he was really informative. Mate you have to enter, this thing needs to become a tradition, how much fun is it having our attempted clones rated by judges! Iron chef all grain style.

the question right now is what is the best yeast? wyeast or proculture hmmm :icon_cheers: 

man i love yeast


----------



## keifer33 (21/4/11)

Any news if this is open yet? Last I heard the brew log wasn't finalised


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (21/4/11)

keifer33 said:


> Any news if this is open yet? Last I heard the brew log wasn't finalised



latest was having trouble getting all organisers together to finalise the log, I was told call back next week but I'll try today and post if it's available. The guide is pretty specific though, worth having a good stab at.


----------



## stevem01 (3/5/11)

Picked up the Brewlog on Friday, pretty comprehensive, even includes water chemistry notes


----------



## brendanos (20/5/11)

Duke of Paddy said:


> so who is in on the pale ale comp? this time note the name change to homebrew rather than amateur. Even pros are allowed in if you brew from home, don't know how you can control that but it should solve a few brewers probs.



My head brewer dubbed this the "O'Sullivan clause". I guess I have to enter now, right?

And yes Matt has feedback - you just need to ask him for it!


----------



## stevem01 (3/6/11)

Brewed mine today, cooling overnight and into the fermenter tomorrow, accidently mashed in at 58c(I think that counts as a protein rest?)


----------



## Bizier (27/8/11)

I'm headed to the S&A now to try the Iron Brew that is on hand pump according to their website. I'm a little disappointed I didn't get any heads up.

Anyone without plans for the arvo are welcome to join us.


----------



## Bizier (27/8/11)

Was only a preview.. Off tap now.


----------

